

Ask HN: skills to look for in young iphone/ipad programmer? - petervandijck

I'm looking to hire an iphone/ipad developer here in Colombia. I want someone young in university, not a full timer. I'll pay them a decent wage, lend them ipad/iphones, pay for their developer status etc.<p>I don't think it'll be easy to find someone with actual iphone/ipad experience, so my question is, what kind of development experience should I look for that means that this person can fairly easily learn/pick up ipad development? I can evaluate some level of technicality/programmerness, but not C++, for example.
======
jarsj
Give some simple algorithmic problems like "Given a tree in preorder, print it
in postorder" or "Find longest increasing subsequence in a list of numbers"
and ask the guy to code it in front of you. It will be easy to filter out guys
who code regularly and will be able to learn iphone development. It will be
nice if you can find someone to interview or evaluate the code written by the
candidates.

~~~
kls
_Give some simple algorithmic problems like "Given a tree in preorder, print
it in postorder" or "Find longest increasing subsequence in a list of
numbers"_

do you want a systems developer or someone who can produce a UI that will
sell, the above recommendations tell you nothing about a developers ability to
recognize aesthetics. You are not looking for a hard core developer you are
looking for someone who has a good blend of developing and design. Lets face
it a large portion of iPhone, Web, Flash apps are shallow on the front end as
far as depth of logical complexity (put this picture here, submit this data to
the server). Look for someone with good organization skills, a decent eye for
design and some grounding in software development, don't look for Bill Joy, to
develop an iPhone app you will be sorely disappointed.

